# Receipts when entering by land



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm sure this has been asked or discussed. Yell if you wish.

When entering by land, assuming one gets the red light rather than the green light, are receipts required for things being brought in that are not part of personal baggage, or can one just have a list of items in a box, for example, along with their present value?

I'm not bringing in anything new, but I have some items that, if their purchase price is used rather than present value, will cause me to exceed the limit for libre de impuestos. 

Also, I should have started out Wednesday morning. I'm so lucky that I did not have a hard deadline! Off to New Orleans tomorrow--my dog is not afraid of storms/thunder/lightning, but he *IS* afraid of windscreen wipers in the car! Given the recent (and continuing) rain in Louisiana and Texas, this should be fun.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will be fine with garage-sale price estimates, if ever needed, so long as everything is actually used and not in quantities that might suggest that you intended to re-sell. Electrical and electronic stuff draws the closest scrutiny, so avoid re-using any original packaging materials.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I'm sure this has been asked or discussed. Yell if you wish.
> 
> When entering by land, assuming one gets the red light rather than the green light, are receipts required for things being brought in that are not part of personal baggage, or can one just have a list of items in a box, for example, along with their present value?
> 
> I'm not bringing in anything new, but I have some items that, if their purchase price is used rather than present value, will cause me to exceed the limit for libre de impuestos.


There are a lot of items _for personal use_ that are tax free, and not part of the $300 limit. Each person may bring a laptop computer, camera, video camera, musical instruments, boombox, sports equipment, quite a few other things. The complete list is here:Mercancía que puedes ingresar a México


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I got the red light! The Aduana lady barely looked at anything, commented that I have lots of shoes (true!), and sent me on my way.


----------

